# Excuses from horsey people



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Some of the excuses I've heard this yr for people paying late.

1.Getting divorced.
2.They were going to turn off kids power so we had to bail him out.
3.Drier crapped out.
4.Car blew up.
5.Had big vet bill.
6.Got a DWI.

Any more?


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

I like that these people think that these kinds of things never happen to us... Welcome to life, If you can't afford to feed a horse, than you should sell it, or seek sponsorship from someone other than me!! Sh*t happens, pay what you owe, because I have to pay what I owe to my creditors etc.


----------



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

1) lost job
2) "Saving" more Rescue Horses


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm not even going there. If row crop prices stay decent I'm thinking about cutting hay way back anyways, I'm tired of fighting monsoon like weather all summer then listening to the excuses about not being able to pay. I'm a farmer, not a bank, the bank doesn't farm my ground or do the work so I'll return the favor and not do the bank's work or extend credit.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

mlappin said:


> I'm a farmer, not a bank, the bank doesn't farm my ground or do the work so I'll return the favor and not do the bank's work or extend credit.


Love it!!!

Here in Illinois, The Land Of Cheatin', our goodhearted state congress is proposing $100 million to bail out people who won't pay their mortgages, just a few days after giving Motorola a $100 million tax break..

Of course, that's from the same people who raise our income taxes by another 2% AND still won't pay the State's bills.

Whatever happened to integrity? Honesty?

Doggone it, I'm almost wishing the world HAD ended Saturday. Then again, maybe it did and I wasn't one of the people taken up into Heaven. Oh well, I'm going to get another cup of coffee--too early in the morning to be thinking like this.

Ralph


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

I gotta feed my cats. (really)
I have too many horses.

Also some of those stated previously.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

mlappin said:


> I'm a farmer, not a bank, the bank doesn't farm my ground or do the work so I'll return the favor and not do the bank's work or extend credit.


I'm gonna use that one! Except that for our horsey customers...Board is payable in advance. I still get some pretty stupid excuses for being late and many are along the lines of swmnhay's list. Most of the time though it's "I forgot" or "I thought my husband (or father) paid it"

I cleaned up a field and raked it yesterday. I'm going to roll it up for goat hay. When I walked into the barn, my daughter's most consistently late customer asked me if I was making hay for the horses. I told her that it was only fit for goats, but I was going to keep some in reserve for horses who's owners made late payments.......Got a check yesterday, but my daughter said they thought I was "in a bad mood". She said I shouldn't talk to her customers when I'm grumpy.....


----------



## tnwalkingred (Jun 8, 2010)

Hahahaha. I love all the excuses! Well I'm a horsey person so please lets not group all of us into the same barrel. I had ZERO probelms collecting my money from "horsey people" last year and while I have not baled much so far this year the little I have done was all paid in cash at the time of pick up. The ONLY person I had trouble with last year was a preacher who raised angus cattle! Go figure! LOL

Kyle


----------

